# OEM Ground Effect Package



## 65 GTO 06 (May 23, 2006)

Any 1 out there get the OEM Ground Effect Package for the 06 goat
can you post pic and or comments...
thanks


----------



## GTOdean06 (May 21, 2006)

well i havent actually gotten it yet, but i have the whole package set up. Thats the whole body kit, front/rear fascia, rocker panels, spoiler and grill insert. I think it looks pretty sweet and don't know why it isn't included straight from the factory. And with the 18 chromes it should look real nice. Ill have some pics up hopefully after the weekend. You thinking of getting one?


----------



## 65 GTO 06 (May 23, 2006)

My order goes in 2 week Black on black M6 with 18" and ground effects
Just haven't see any pic posted with this package..

Can't wait.. its been 35 years since my last goat..lol

1st car 65.....


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

The Sport Appearance Package, this?


----------



## 65 GTO 06 (May 23, 2006)

yup.. thats the package im looking into 
anyone got it or comments????


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

What are they charging for the package, and for each part individually?

JM


----------



## GTOdean06 (May 21, 2006)

its about 3500 from what Ive heard.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

There is one on ebay right now...the "buy it now" price is only $1999. That is by far the cheapest that I have seen. Check it out. Keep in mind that that price is unpainted and not installed...actually this one is black, but I have seen them on there unpainted as well...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/05-0...066861367QQcategoryZ36475QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

DEaler sadi 5k unpainted


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Taxman said:


> DEaler sadi 5k unpainted


5K unpainted??? That's a rip off. 

When I ordered my car in Jan 05 I got it quoted at 2500 and then installed. The kit lists for about 3300.

I did get a great deal on mine but even at 3300 which is high, is far better than the 5K. 

Don't let the dealer tell you, you have to purchase the entire kit. You can purchase it by the piece. I had that option.

The kit has to be ordered thru the parts department. You cannot purchase it on your own. You can order it and then take the kit with you and do it yourself.

The kit only comes in 3 painted colors.....Black, Red, and Quicksilver. The kit also comes primed. My dealer wanted an extra 1800 for paint. 

The 5k quote is the highest I have read, even for paint and installation. Totally out of line.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The Ebay post does not include the rear spoiler or the upper grill inserts. Figure about another 600 or so for those. 

Add it all up and it is not that much cheaper than you should be able to get at your dealer, providing the dealer is not gouging you.

There was a time you could order a car from the factory and have it arrive with what you picked out, pre-installed on it. Those days are gone. They now call it dealer installed options. It's a way for the dealer to get in on the $$$$$$$. Makes the options cost more.


----------



## 65 GTO 06 (May 23, 2006)

OEM Ground Effect Package :
here is the price listing off the GTO website

http://www.gmgoodwrench.com/accessoriesjsp/accessorylist.jsp?make=pontiac&model=gto&year=2006&sid=


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

65 GTO 06 said:


> OEM Ground Effect Package :
> here is the price listing off the GTO website
> 
> http://www.gmgoodwrench.com/accessoriesjsp/accessorylist.jsp?make=pontiac&model=gto&year=2006&sid=



According to the link, the 2371 does not include the spoiler or the grill inserts, nor the SAP mufflers. Add the cost of the inserts and the spoiler minus the mufflers and now you're looking at 3189 for the package. If you get the rear facia you will need the muffler package. The stock ones will not mount correctly. Add about another 500 for the mufflers. 

I saw the suggested list price for my 2005 when I ordered mine. I don't know what the list is for the 2006, it should be the same. Keep in mind the dealer will charge you $$$ to install it. Labor charges vary from dealer to dealer. As I stated previously, mine was installed for 2500. To be exact... 2513.35. I got a heck of a deal, and others on here have gotten a good deal too. It all depends on the dealer.

We all know list is just that, list price. If you don't negotiate they will nail you for the list. The fine print on that link says... Prices shown are suggested manufacturer's retail price..... They can do better.

Now, the dealer who wants 5k is trying a major screwing. Seems to me they don't want to install it because it is labor intrusive, so they inflated the price and if someone wants it bad enough they'll pay.....A perfect example of why GM and others went the way of dealer installed options.... Increased profits.

If there are multiple GM dealers in the area, that 5k should be bettered. I like the kit but not for that price.
__________________


----------



## Blueguy (May 22, 2006)

Judge, the ebay link says the front and back are extentions. Are they just something that gets slapped over the exsisting bodywork or are they replacement parts?

I like the front, the sides are alright, but I don't like the back.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Blueguy said:


> Judge, the ebay link says the front and back are extentions. Are they just something that gets slapped over the exsisting bodywork or are they replacement parts?
> 
> I like the front, the sides are alright, but I don't like the back.


Both the front, and rear extensions are full replacement parts. They do not fit overtop the stock ones.

The SAP exhaust offers a deeper and more "rumbly" tone than do the stock exhausts, but they only fit up to the SAP rear facia, and the sound is noticeably different.

Any part the dealer takes off will be returned to you. I pieced mine out on Ebay and recouped about 1/2 of the cost of my SAP. I offered to sell mine back to the dealer at their cost but they didn't want it. They didn't want to carry an inventory on the parts.

I like both the stock and SAP rear. I wanted something different than the stock. As stated previous, you should be able to get the SAP piece by piece.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> 5K unpainted??? That's a rip off.
> 
> When I ordered my car in Jan 05 I got it quoted at 2500 and then installed. The kit lists for about 3300.
> 
> ...



Thats from the dealer that would let me test drive one but wanted to sell it to me. That was thier price after they told me they didnt have time to look it up. Read my sig


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Taxman said:


> Thats from the dealer that would let me test drive one but wanted to sell it to me. That was thier price after they told me they didnt have time to look it up. Read my sig


 If they don't have time to look it up, then I wouldn't have time to deal with them.

Looks like they have time to play games with a potential customer, but no time to give an accurate price quote.

I'd get one elsewhere and go back and show them what you got. I did that to a Ford dealer, and a rival Pontiac dealer. Those results were posted in a previous post.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Say TAXMAN.......

Just for shi**'s and giggles I called Master Pontiac to get a quote on the entire package in Black.... The parts guy quoted me 2371.42 for the basic kit which is the same price as the Ponitac Accessories link says. The guy told me the exhaust is included, but on the price list it is not :confused ........Then 268.57 for the inserts just as indicated in the link. Now the spolier is a different story....Pontiac Assessories says it should be 550.00. Master quoted me 666.05. That price is inflated.  

Here is a good one..... I called the body shop to get an installation quote.. They cannot give me one until they do some research....the guy I talked to told me they never did one before and all the ones they had previously came in that way.. I told him... the SAP is a dealer installed option..... He tells me they order the car like that and it comes in with the SAP already installed from factory and the price is then passed on to the customer....... Unless Pontiac just started doing that.,...... he was blowin smoke up my arz.

Hes full of Sh**...... He didin't know what the SAP was, I had to tell him what the SAP stood for. You cannot order a car from factory with the SAP on it, 
(I wanted to) and according to my local dealer, the dealer cannot order one that way. They come in stock, and the dealer installs them at the dealership.....

Funny thing..... I called back to the show room and was told they have 3 in stock.. Black, Spice Red, and Silver.... None have the SAP on it. I asked the sales guy if they come in with the SAP on it he told me no, it's a dealer installed option. I then asked him why the body shop guy told me you order them that way and they come in from factory with the SAP on it. He then tells me he's been there for years and he's never seen one come in like that. He again told me they are installed at the dealer. He don't know why the body shop guy told me that..... :willy: 

No wonder your sig reflects their antics. :lol:


----------



## 65 GTO 06 (May 23, 2006)

Spoke with the dealer tonight tring to wrap up a deal.
he told me 2800 installed SAP with muffler, or quad tail pipes

will place order this weekend if all goes well...
got the price I was looking for and the wife's nod...hehehehhe


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

65 GTO 06 said:


> Spoke with the dealer tonight tring to wrap up a deal.
> he told me 2800 installed SAP with muffler, or quad tail pipes
> 
> will place order this weekend if all goes well...
> got the price I was looking for and the wife's nod...hehehehhe


I think you'll like it... that price isn't bad at all.:cheers


----------



## 65 GTO 06 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Guy,
I'll let you all know when I pick up the Goat...
bye for now.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I just picked up my new Quicksilver and Redhot combo with the body kit and mufflers...no grill inserts though...I'll get some pics after I drive it a bit...just home from the dealership and wanted to tell... 
Bill


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Old Goat/New Goat (Oct 30, 2006)

*Good Luck*

I have been trying to purchase a set of the grill inserts but was told that they are no longer available. Steve


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

yes, that is what I am finding out...


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

silversport...

i cant wait to see pics of that body kit!

(hint, hint)


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

it is just the Sport Appearance Package...how do I obscure the plates...or does that really matter???...Avatar is my car too...just to tide you over a bit...
Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

ahh the heck with it...here you go...taken in haste...


















Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

sorry...forgot to resize...


----------

